# Boite mail vide mais 766Mo utilisé



## Veracocha (22 Juin 2014)

Salut à tous, 

J'ai un Ipad 2 wifi 16Go sous ios 7.1.1 non jailbreaké. 

Mon soucis est le suivant : 

J'ai 1 compte mail (numericable) sur l'ipad que j'utilise régulièrement depuis 2 ans. 
J'ai *supprimé tous les messages* de la boite de réception, puis *vidé entièrement la corbeille*. 
Je n'ai donc plus aucun mail du tout dans tous les dossiers.

Soucis : dans Réglages / Général / Utilisation, l'application "mail" utilise *766* MO espace disque pour "e-mails et pièces jointes" alors que tout a été vidé, purgé. 

J'ai même redémarré l'ipad mais rien ne change. 

Quelqu'un a t-il rencontré ce problème là et connait il une solution pour que je puisse libérer cet espace ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## adixya (22 Juin 2014)

En principe, une restauration devrait résoudre le problème, non ?

Après y a peut être un réglage à activer pour que les mails, quand tu les supprimes, ne soient pas "archivés" mais bel et bien supprimés de l'iPad.
Il est possible que ça joue même si je ne sais pas trop comment cela fonctionne. En tout cas, dans les réglages de chaque compte mail, tu vas dans "avancé" et là tu choisis où doivent aller les messages supprimés sur le compte mail (trash ou corbeille), de choisir la destination des mails que tu supprimes (archives (surtout pas) ou bien l'endroit que tu as précédemment choisi pour les messages supprimés), et après combien de temps tu veux que les messages soient définitivement effacés.


----------



## iphone5stiti (22 Juin 2014)

Veracocha a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai un Ipad 2 wifi 16Go sous ios 7.1.1 non jailbreaké.
> 
> ...




Comme adixya te l'a dit essaye une restauration qui résoudra le problème tu peux en être certains ( configure le comme nouvel appareil, ne reprend pas une sauvegarde ..) 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s  Forums iGeneration &#63743;


----------

